# Our New Home



## Shetland Sheepdog

Okay gang, here we go --- as promised! 

1st pic = Site where house will be
2nd pic = Excavator being used for prep work
3rd pic = 5610-2 & grapple trailer being used for driveway clearing
4th pic = Sheepdog's Brother's barn & home as seen from our "front door"
5th pic = Mid point of future driveway
6th pic = Entrance to future driveway from Ranger Rd

Tomorrow should see excavation for foundation, and Bro & I will be continuing on driveway clearing.

Stay tuned 

Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Good news/ Bad news!

1st, the bad, I dropped a small Hemlock on the 5610-2 --- Ooops!

Now the good, It landed on the canopy, and only bent the right side down 3-4 inches at the front.

I think I can jack it back up when I get a round tuit!

Should have taken a picture for the Wall of Shame, but didn't think of it at the time.

Cut the butt off, but top was still on top of the canopy, now what?

Just swung around with the grapple and picked it right off from there!


----------



## stack em up

I love logging and felling trees, but don't have all the cool toys you do!


----------



## Vol

Nice setting Dave.....and it is good to have loving family close by. That type of bond is becoming more rare in our country. Put a little spruce on top of the rafter ridge when you get your trusses set for good luck and blessings. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Bro & I worked on driveway clearing yesterday!

Took day off today to rest up from yesterday, and to avoid rain!

Plan to tear into it again in the morning!

Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Finished cutting on the driveway, but still got some brush to clean up.

Excavator got the driveway about 2/3rds stumped.

Another delay on concrete work, seems snow held them up on prior job!

Oh well, tomorrow's another day!  

Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Wetlands issue resolved! 

Finally got a soil scientist out to the site, and apparently when the last one did the site visit, the ground was wet, and he did not do any more than a visual inspection!

According to the old mapping, we only had about 18' to squeeze the driveway through! :huh:

This one did it right! He took borings, as there was no surface water, and no incriminating plant life! 

The result was Wetlands are 30' downslope on right side of driveway, and no wetlands on left side of driveway! 

So, driveway issues have gone away!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Made our 1st trip in and out of the new driveway, in Linda's Equinox, today!  Still has a lot of work to be done before it's complete, but it's passable!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Foundation in and waiting for backfill.

Septic system in and waiting for inspection & backfill.

Conduit in for underground utilities.

Driveway complete except for top coat of reclaimed asphalt paving.

Excavation contractor figures to be done and gone Saturday.


----------



## Vol

Your moving right along! Did you do a poured foundation?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer

Sounds like everthing is moveing along nicely.
I hope that it goes fast and smoothly and you get moved in quickly.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Progress!

002 = House foundation

003 = Linda's "Stable", Gonna need lotsa work!

004 = Garage foundation

007 = Foundation from rear, walk-out lower level

008 = Looking out driveway from front door

010 = Driveway, headed out to street

Notice the Pine tree in the center background of 1st picture! It has to stay, as it "screens" the cell tower!

We'll probably cut the rest of the growth on that stone wall.


----------



## Vol

Looking real fine Dave....maybe cut down the cell tower too?...or is it on your ground? Might start another pine directly behind the tall one in case something happens to the tall one.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, good news and bad news:
1st, the bad. Well driller is down 400' and dry hole!  

Now the good. Well driller pulled out and left at 440'! :huh:

Well putting out 12 GPM!   :wub:

Praise the Lord! 

Sorry, no pictures of the drill!


----------



## glasswrongsize

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, good news and bad news:
> 1st, the bad. Well driller is down 400' and dry hole!
> 
> Now the good. Well driller pulled out and left at 440'! :huh:
> 
> Well putting out 12 GPM!   :wub:
> 
> Praise the Lord!
> 
> Sorry, no pictures of the drill!


I know the feeling of which you speak; it's a good feeling that immediately takes loads of stress away. Here, you can have a drilled well and have a good chance of hitting water at 150-200 feet, but the problem is the sulfur in the water from that depth. I opted to try for a "Germantown" well, which is a bored well usually @ 40' deep by 3' diameter. They usually don't flow as fast, but hold more water so that it can "recover" while you sleep etc.

I dowsed mine myself, so the expense of failure was ALL on my shoulders. I plotted out 3 veins that all crossed at a certain point and painted a 5' circle on the ground for them to bore; we hit all 3 veins and at the depths that I predicted from my dowsing rods/sticks.

Did you dowse for the water, or it almost a sure thing to drill down and hit some, or was it a case of lots of praying paying off?

73, Mark

73, Mark


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Mark,

We're definitely going with "lots of praying", followed by a healthy dose of Faith!

No dowsing used, just went with the best location for the well head.

I hear ya on the sulfur! We had a well drilled at our property in northern NH. Water tests fine, but stinks! The drilled well replaced a dug well that had plenty of water, and no sulfur, but couldn't get rid of the coliform! Dang place sets in a swamp! Water table is about 18" below surface year 'round, and the prior owner kept a herd of goats in the back yard!


----------



## glasswrongsize

Sheepdog, I don't want to get off topic, so I will quickly give a solution for the sulfur (if you end up with some smell), but it's not really all that cheap. One can put in a cistern (will not let let ground water in, kind of a concrete storage jug in the ground) and fill the cistern from the drilled well and then supply the house from the cistern. The key to it's working is that the fill going into the cistern must be sprayed so it mists thru the air. While the mist is falling thru the air, the sulfur smell will dissipate. It's a fairly simple set up with a cistern, an extra pump, a float valve, and $$$$. Sometimes it is the only option to have potable water though.

That is ONE solution for a problem after the fact; I would stick with the prayer-plan as a better preventative solution.

73, Mark


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Our tenants, son and daughter-in-law, are using the "sulfur" water, as is, for all needs except drinking! even use it for their coffee!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Went down to the building site this afternoon, to check on things.

When the drill crew left yesterday, they said the water level would probably settle at around 40 feet down from the surface.

WRONG! When I got there this afternoon, water was running out of the top of the well!

Ayup, true artesian!


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

Well, the pond around the well head continues to grow. Going to have to put a drain in to keep the front yard from becoming a lake. Course a few trout in the lake wouldn't be an all bad thing. Next challenge will be to have the well tested. Neighbor on the West side just had his tested and it has a high Arsenic content. My well just about the same distance East of it and it just tested out great on all counts. Bacteria, Radon, heavy metals as well as Arsenic.
Pray this new well does as well.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Vol said:


> Looking real fine Dave....maybe cut down the cell tower too?...or is it on your ground? Might start another pine directly behind the tall one in case something happens to the tall one.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike, The notorious cell tower is on other brother's land. He earns a substantial rental on the tower location. For some strange reason, he hasn't offered to share! Not sure wa's up wi' dat!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Our artesian well!

As Brother said, pond has grown to the point it's almost up to the loam pile in the 2nd picture.

The septic system, waiting for inspection & back fill.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Concrete basement floor poured yesterday! We're gaining!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Electric utility was here today, and set the pad mount transformer, and ran the underground service to the house location. Now we need the high voltage underground cable, from the pole at street, to pad transformer! Maybe tomorrow!?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, the house and garage are on the foundation!  Pictures coming soon! 

D&L


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Ayup, it's dry!  Artesian well stopped running over, so now, it's just a drilled well!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Pictures as promised!

3rd picture was taken Wednesday at about 3:00

4th was taken today about 3:00

Set started about 8:00 AM yesterday, and was mostly done at 8:00 PM

Crew finished this AM

More pictures to come, but now is bedtime!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

More pictures!

House is "modular", came in 2 pieces!

Garage is "panelized", came in 5 pieces, 3 wall panels & 2 roof assemblies.


----------



## Vol

That's great Dave....you and Linda will enjoy this home immensely....especially the energy improvements. Will you be in by Thanksgiving?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Mike, unfortunately, we are at a standstill until the money tree blossoms (our present home sells)! 

Hopefully, that will be soon, as we certainly have plenty of prayer support! 

Once we can move forward, probably 1-2 months to completion! 

D&L


----------



## Swv.farmer

Looks great. With Gods help it want take you long to sell and finish and move in.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Yes, it's looong!  76' from one end to the other! 28' wide the whole way

Spec'ed the garage doors at 10' wide x 8' tall.  they made the framed openings 10' x 8', so with the foot from slab to top of foundation, we'll have 10' x 9' doorways.  PERFECT for tractor access!


----------



## Thorim

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Yes, it's looong!  76' from one end to the other! 28' wide the whole way
> 
> Spec'ed the garage doors at 10' wide x 8' tall.  they made the framed openings 10' x 8', so with the foot from slab to top of foundation, we'll have 10' x 9' doorways.  PERFECT for tractor access!


Might need a road map to find your way around the place


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Mike, unfortunately, we are at a standstill until the money tree blossoms (our present home sells)!
> 
> Hopefully, that will be soon, as we certainly have plenty of prayer support!
> 
> Once we can move forward, probably 1-2 months to completion!
> 
> D&L


More support from this direction.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

The good news is that we saved almost enough on crane rental to pay for garage floor! 

Crane was on site for approximately 7 hours, with a half hour travel time each way, so we held to the 8 hour minimum charge!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, it's been about 3 months since I updated this topic!
The house has been on hold due to lack of liquidity! Waiting for our present home in New Boston to sell.
We have managed to sell a little land which gives us enough liquidity to get the Hollis house buttoned up before the onset of winter.
So, in the next week or so, we will have the outside work finished up.
This includes Propane installed, all exterior doors installed, including the garage. Lower level exterior finished, including door, windows & siding. House sided & eaves/soffits completed. All exterior well work completed. Electrical entrance completed. Then, back on hold until the money tree blossoms again!


----------



## Thorim

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, it's been about 3 months since I updated this topic!
> The house has been on hold due to lack of liquidity! Waiting for our present home in New Boston to sell.
> We have managed to sell a little land which gives us enough liquidity to get the Hollis house buttoned up before the onset of winter.
> So, in the next week or so, we will have the outside work finished up.
> This includes Propane installed, all exterior doors installed, including the garage. Lower level exterior finished, including door, windows & siding. House sided & eaves/soffits completed. All exterior well work completed. Electrical entrance completed. Then, back on hold until the money tree blossoms again!


 I don't know your religious beliefs but when ever someone in my family has need to sell property they have always buried a statue of St. Joseph upside down, feet toward heaven in the front yard and the property has always sold quickly even in tough economic times. After the house/property sells dig the statue back up and give it a special place in/on your new place. Old wives tale, possible but it seems to work for my family...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Don't know about burying statues, but ongoing Prayer is definitely in our game plan!


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

I think you should try the statue burial. It worked for my in-laws when they needed to sell their South Carolina place. They had been trying to sell the place for over a year. It wasn't long after they buried the statue that it sold. Bing Bang Done. Won't cost much to try, course some ones got to dig the hole. Doesn't have to be deep, My 78 year
old mother in-law did it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Exodus 20:3
Luke 4:12
Philippians 4:6-7 & 4:19


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Moving forward!

Downstairs outside wall completed, except for siding.

All piping from well to house completed, ready for submersible pump installation, including bleed off lines for well & geo thermal system.

All doors and windows installed except for overhead doors in garage, and 2 windows in garage,

Propane tank and exterior piping installed

Next, will be siding, trim, and finishing eaves on garage.

D&L


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Moving forward!
> 
> Downstairs outside wall completed, except for siding.
> 
> All piping from well to house completed, ready for submersible pump installation, including bleed off lines for well & geo thermal system.
> 
> All doors and windows installed except for overhead doors in garage, and 2 windows in garage,
> 
> Propane tank and exterior piping installed
> 
> Next, will be siding, trim, and finishing eaves on garage.
> 
> D&L


When you have time Dave, could you expound upon your Geo-Thermal system.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Long story short, it is kind of a heat pump system that uses well water instead of outside air to achieve the temperature transfer.

Water is pumped from the well, through the system, and back into the well. It's called an open loop system. There is a provision to expel the water to the outside if the well water temp gets too high, or low, depending on whether the system is heating the house, or cooling it, so the well water can get back to it's normal range.

Let me know if you have more questions!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

So you are pumping out of your domestic well, and dumping back into the same well?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

paoutdoorsman said:


> So you are pumping out of your domestic well, and dumping back into the same well?


Yes!
The well is 440 feet deep, and has a static level, depending on time of year, from overflowing to 6' below top of well. The well casing is 6", and flow rate/recharge is 12 GPM.


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Long story short, it is kind of a heat pump system that uses well water instead of outside air to achieve the temperature transfer.
> 
> Water is pumped from the well, through the system, and back into the well. It's called an open loop system. There is a provision to expel the water to the outside if the well water temp gets too high, or low, depending on whether the system is heating the house, or cooling it, so the well water can get back to it's normal range.
> 
> Let me know if you have more questions!


Interesting...most of the Geo systems here are comprised of several wells that have been drilled.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

Mike,
When the recharge rate of the well isn't enough to allow a bleed off of the water when the temperature in the well gets 3 to 5 degrees off the normal range, they use a system such as you describe. In that case they pump the water from a well, send it through the Geo system and discharge back to an adjacent well. In that way the water has to travel through the ground back to the original well thus helping to stabilize the temperature at the normal range. In Dave's case he has enough of a recharge rate to basically satisfy the demand for water even if he sent it through the geo once and then discharged it to drain. They set the piping up so they pump out of the well near the 440' depth and return the water to the well at only 100' down. This allows the water to mix so the temperature stays stabile. Pretty common system here in the Northeast.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Thanks Bro, You made the info a li'l easier to understand! 

Mike,

John has been a tremendous help to us on this whole project, and has "saved our bacon" more than once! 

It is very handy having him right there keeping track of things when we are 20 miles away.

John has 2 geo open loop units running in his home, His well is 500' deep with the same water levels as ours. If memory serves, the recharge rate on his well is between 7 & 10 GPM.

Dave

Couple pictures of Bro's place, before and after barn reno.


----------



## Vol

Sheepdogs Brother said:


> Mike,
> When the recharge rate of the well isn't enough to allow a bleed off of the water when the temperature in the well gets 3 to 5 degrees off the normal range, they use a system such as you describe. In that case they pump the water from a well, send it through the Geo system and discharge back to an adjacent well. In that way the water has to travel through the ground back to the original well thus helping to stabilize the temperature at the normal range. In Dave's case he has enough of a recharge rate to basically satisfy the demand for water even if he sent it through the geo once and then discharged it to drain. They set the piping up so they pump out of the well near the 440' depth and return the water to the well at only 100' down. This allows the water to mix so the temperature stays stabile. Pretty common system here in the Northeast.


Is there advantage to drilling such a deep well as far as recharge rate? Are these Geo wells used separately from a drinking/usage well?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Thanks Bro, You made the info a li'l easier to understand!
> 
> Mike,
> 
> John has been a tremendous help to us on this whole project, and has "saved our bacon" more than once!
> 
> It is very handy having him right there keeping track of things when we are 20 miles away.
> 
> John has 2 geo open loop units running in his home, His well is 500' deep with the same water levels as ours. If memory serves, the recharge rate on his well is between 7 & 10 GPM.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Couple pictures of Bro's place, before and after barn reno.


I would hate to call that a barn!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Vol said:


> Is there advantage to drilling such a deep well as far as recharge rate? Are these Geo wells used separately from a drinking/usage well?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Our well was a dry hole at 400' Got the 12 GPM between 400' & 440'. Drilling to that depth, and deeper, is common in this area.
As for geo wells being separate from domestic use wells, I would think not, but I have no experience in this field.


----------



## Vol

What kind of siding did you cover your "barn" with fellas?

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I chose a geothermal system when we built our house in 99. I am pumping water from my domestic well, but dumping in the stream behind the house. I was not aware that you could dump back into the same well. But my well is only 65' deep.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

And I'm with Mike... that looks like it was quite a renovation!


----------



## PaMike

Around here GEO wells are separate from potable water wells.

Two types of systems, open loop and closed loop.

Open loop you pump water out of the well, suck the heat out of it, then dump the water above ground, down the drain etc. You need a GOOD water supply for this type of system

Closed loop system simply uses the heat in the ground to warm the water loop. You aren't actually removing water from the well. In some case the well is filled with a heat transfer media to help the heat move from the ground to the water loop. You often need multiple "wells" in order to get enough linear feet of line for the water in the pipe to meet the temp requirements. Its basically the same as a hydraulic or oil cooler on your tractor...


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

Mike,
That's eastern white pine tonged and grooved 8 inch wide. Lumber was purchased in lengths long enough to go the height of the walls with no seams. As for the wells for Geo if you are pumping out of the same well you return to you need that kind of depth in order to get adequate blending of the water so you're not supplying the same temperature water back to the geo that you just sent back to the well. The well has to have enough volume in it to allow time for the ground temperature to stabilize the water temperature before it's used in the geo again.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Further, if the well water temp gets too close to the return water temp, then the system will dump the return water to an external bleed line, such as PA mentioned, until the well water temp gets back to "normal".


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

2 lines from house to well. One feeds Geo unit and domestic water use, while the second returns the geo water to the well.
1 line from house to external dump off for bleed off of water from geo unit, when needed to maintain temp differential in well.
1 line from well to external dump off to take care of "artesian" out flow.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

All water lines in and backfilled, rough grading finished, all windows and doors, except overhead doors for garage, installed, cedar clapboard siding being installed as we type! Overhead doors ordered. Geothermal unit ordered. We're getting there!
D&L


----------



## stack em up

Get your old house sold yet Dave? We would like to get ours on the market, but contractor hasn't started at our other house yet. He did get the central air put in, thank goodness....


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> He did get the central air put in, thank goodness....


Had to laugh, when I read central air, I thought what for in Minnesota. Last time I was there was a couple of years ago for a seminar (Minneapolis), the day I flew out the HIGH temperature was -16 (yea, 16 below zero). I arrived back at Flint airport at a balmy 18 above (felt like a heat wave). The night before leaving we went downtown, to a water hole that had an outside bar made all out of ice. It was closed that night because it was TOO cold outside. I did look at the carvings made out of ice, impressive to say the least of some people's skills. I don't think I could ever set on a bar stool carved out of ice for very long, no matter how good the beverage was either. 

After a quick laugh, I do know that you do get hotter in the summer (I know not as hot as the more 'southern' HT folks). I went years with no A/C, but not anymore (tractors included).

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Nope Paul, not sold yet!  We're hoping to receive an offer from a "left coast" couple, that has shown more interest than anyone to date.

We do have faith that GOD has a buyer in mind, we're just struggling a bit with HIS timing, is all! Please keep this in your prayers,

Thanks, D&L


----------



## Vol

That is a common struggle Dave....I think we all have been there or are there now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> Had to laugh, when I read central air, I thought what for in Minnesota. Last time I was there was a couple of years ago for a seminar (Minneapolis), the day I flew out the HIGH temperature was -16 (yea, 16 below zero). I arrived back at Flint airport at a balmy 18 above (felt like a heat wave). The night before leaving we went downtown, to a water hole that had an outside bar made all out of ice. It was closed that night because it was TOO cold outside. I did look at the carvings made out of ice, impressive to say the least of some people's skills. I don't think I could ever set on a bar stool carved out of ice for very long, no matter how good the beverage was either.
> 
> After a quick laugh, I do know that you do get hotter in the summer (I know not as hot as the more 'southern' HT folks). I went years with no A/C, but not anymore (tractors included).
> 
> Larry


We can handle the cold in Mn we just can't handle the heat.Gets very much above 80 and I'm miserable.Cold is good it gets rid of the bugs and helps keep the riff raff out.Well it used to.


----------



## mlappin

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Nope Paul, not sold yet!  We're hoping to receive an offer from a "left coast" couple, that has shown more interest than anyone to date.
> 
> We do have faith that GOD has a buyer in mind, we're just struggling a bit with HIS timing, is all! Please keep this in your prayers,
> 
> Thanks, D&L


Which left coast?


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> We can handle the cold in Mn we just can't handle the heat.Gets very much above 80 and I'm miserable.Cold is good it gets rid of the bugs and helps keep the riff raff out.Well it used to.


I much prefer cold over hot, all comes down to what people consider cold and hot I guess.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

mlappin said:


> Which left coast?


"Do you know the way to San Jose?"


----------



## stack em up

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> We do have faith that GOD has a buyer in mind, we're just struggling a bit with HIS timing, is all! Please keep this in your prayers,
> Thanks, D&L


It's hard understanding His timing.

2 Peter 3:8
But, beloved, be not ignorant of this one thing, that one day is with the Lord as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Progress report:

All the outside siding and trim should be finished this coming week.

Overhead doors and openers were installed today.

We should be weather tight and secure by the end of this coming week.

Still nothing definite on the sale of the New Boston place, but have had some new interest.

D&L


----------



## Vol

Glad to hear that you are about to button up the new place before the onset of cold weather....does it feel like home to you and Linda yet?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well Mike, unfortunately, the inside is far from "move in ready"! So, we are still up here on the hill, probably until we sell this place!

We're waiting for the money tree to blossom!


----------



## PaMike

How many miles between the two farms?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

20 miles!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, here's some pictures of progress 

And, a couple of our resident "loggers" on lunch break!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Note: The garage doors are large enough to allow any of my tractors in, if need be!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Looks great SS. You going to let the loggers continue to work?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Ayup PA, They seem to have their own schedule and agenda! :lol:

Actually, they or their family have been here longer than we have!  

The water got so low this summer we thought they might move out, but they hung in there!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Our li'l loggers harvested the 3 birch trees on the edge of the water in the first picture, and one of the birches in the upper left of the picture! 

Daughter is feeding a couple of our "feral" turkeys in same picture. 

They also harvested one of the branches on the pussy willow tree in the 2nd picture! 

They haven't harvested anything in the yard for, probably, 3 weeks!  Keeping our fingers crossed!  

And a couple pictures of "loggers" in February of 2009.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Maybe, some inside pictures showing why we can't move in yet.

# 1 = Our bedroom

# 2 = Kitchen from dining area

# 3 = Living room from dining area

# 4 = Garage looking at door to kitchen

# 5 = Brother's place from bedroom window


----------



## Thumbtack

Hopefully you can get some work done inside this winter . Looks great SS


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Siding is done!  Geo thermal unit was delivered yesterday  but won't be finished up until the money tree blossoms!  Next project is permanent electric service installation!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

What brand Geo unit did you go with?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Bosch, 4 ton


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I'm just about to pull the trigger on ordering an SM048 4 ton Bosch myself. Was considering Water Furnace for a bit, but they priced themselves out of my pocket.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Been a month with not much happening, but it looks as though we have a buyer for our New Boston property. If all goes according to plan, we should close on Dec 30th. Then, it will be full speed ahead to completion, hopefully, by Apr 1st!


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Been a month with not much happening, but it looks as though we have a buyer for our New Boston property. If all goes according to plan, we should close on Dec 30th. Then, it will be full speed ahead to completion, hopefully, by Apr 1st!


That is great news Dave!....I am happy for you and your sweetie.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, we did close on Friday, and the money's in the bank, so, it's full speed ahead tomorrow!


----------



## deadmoose

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, we did close on Friday, and the money's in the bank, so, it's full speed ahead tomorrow!


Good for you. Glad to hear tue sale went through. Best of luck on your new place.

Must be getting close?


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Congrats Sheepdog!


----------



## Vol

I know that Dave and Linda had a big smile on their faces on New Years Eve. That is a great way to start off the new year. Now you get to spend some money!  Have fun!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Thanks guys! Hopefully, we'll be finished up in a couple of months, and can get moved in! 

In the meantime, we're renting back from the buyers for a month, and weighing options beyond that! :mellow:


----------



## stack em up

Congratulations Dave! Must be a good feeling to have that load off.

Can't wait till we can get this monkey off our back. We took our house off the market till March cuz housing market here basically stops for the winter. Our construction guys were working in our other house yesterday, until they lost power. Someone ran into a substation with a fairly large drone they were playing with I guess!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Oh my word! Bet that'll cost 'em a bundle! :huh:


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Fine Christian couple bought it! Their desire is to create a Pastor's Retreat Facility. We, and the buyers, could see THE LORD'S hand all over this transaction. Most notably, how fast the deal came together, once we were introduced. THE LORD does move powerfully!


----------



## Thorim

Congrats on getting your place sold. Hope the rest of journey is smooth sailing for you guys.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Time for another update!

Had a temp propane fired furnace set up in basement, so we have heat.

Got stairs installed from 1st floor to basement.

Work progressing on finishing the joining of the 2 halves of the house, inside.

Ductwork for perm heat/ac being installed.

Steps/ramp in garage to kitchen door being installed.

Electric service is ready for inspection and perm connection.

Linda has picked out some flooring, and we have it on site.

She has decided on paint, as well She has chosen her granite for counter tops

We have ordered, and paid for, our new appliances.

Shetland Sheepdog (Dave) & Super Model (Linda)


----------



## Bgriffin856

Great news


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

New home will be a lot easier to keep warm now!  They blew in the attic insulation this AM. 

They finished the drywall work, joining the 2 halves of the house, today. 

Interior painting starting Monday! 

Each time we go down, we take a car load & pickup load of "stuff", so hopefully, there won't be overload on what we need to get moved next weekend! 

GC guesstimating 3 weeks for main floor to be "move in ready"! :huh: Hope he's right! ^_^


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Duct work for HVAC completed.

Painting in progress on main floor.

Walls taking shape in basement.

Should be able to start laying flooring on main floor directly.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Sounds like it's moving right along now! Congrats!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Dave, if you don't mind sharing, I'd be real curious what your HVAC contractor uses for water shut off solenoid valves when your Bosch 4 ton geothermal unit is installed. My new unit was installed last month, and they used a standard irrigation type shutoff valve, and when it's running on the first stage, the water flow makes plenty of noise through the stage 1 valve. Strangely when it ramps up to the second stage and the second valve opens in addition to the first, the water flow is silent through both valves.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Just got of the phone with HVAC contractor, and he said Taco Century valves, irrigation valves NOT acceptable!

HTH, Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Today:

More painting on main floor

More wall building in basement

Pump installed in well


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

PAOUTDOORSMAN: About those valves, I use the Taco Gold series valves specifically designed for Geo-Thermal service. They have a soft open and gradual close so they don't slam on or off which can damage the coils in your unit. The more likely cause of your noise is the water flow moving through the balancing valve. Contractors typically use a gate valve to balance the flow for proper heat transfer. When the water flow is restricted going through the valve it creates the turbulence which is evidenced by the noise.

My Unit is a 4 ton two stage Climate Master. The soft open and closing of the valves is the critical parameter since it protects the system from water hammer. I used the same contractor for my initial installation as Dave did. He's the top rated contractor in Southern NH.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Thanks Sheepdog and Bro!

I don't believe my contractor uses a balancing valve, but rather two separate 24 volt shutoff valves each followed by a Dole valve. When the unit runs on stage 1, the left shutoff valve is opened and the dole valve immediately inline after it restricts water flow to 5 gal/minute. If the unit ramps up to stage 2, the right valve opens in addition and the dole valve immediately inline after that one flows an additional 3 gal/minute. In stage 2, there is zero water flow noise. In stage 1, there is a fair amount of noise that seems to be coming directly from the shutoff valve. Strange thing is, there should be no change in flow on the stage 1 leg when the stage 2 leg opens.

I'm looking at the literature on the Taco Sentry valves.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Today is "moving out" day! Leaving New Boston, and going into temp housing with Sheepdog's Brother!

May be off line for a bit, not sure!

Things in 6's and 7's here, gotta go!


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

The dole valves are what they are using to balance the water flow with. I think the reason you don't have noise in the 2nd stage is because the total flow of water at your supply pressure is equal to coil capacity flow rate through the unit thus with both valves open you're not restricting the flow at the Dole valve, thus no noise. Pretty sure the noise is from the dole valve not the solenoid valve. They are so close together it would be darn hard to hear the difference. I think the Sentry Valves are probably a better valve than the Taco Gold Series I've been using. Sheepdog and I used the same Geo installer. If he's switched to Sentry I'd under stand. I lose an operator on the gold series about every 2 years. There are 4 on my systems. The operator alone costs me about $90 on line. $140 from the local supply house. What I see on line says I can buy the Sentry complete valve for the cost of an operator.

good luck,


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I'd like to eliminate the flow noise, but if it is from the dole valve and not the solenoid valve, then switching to the Taco valves probably isn't going to change anything. Does your installer control water flow with something other than a dole valve?

When I questioned my installer on the irrigation solenoid valves, they mentioned that longevity on the more expensive valves on the market was the issue they were not using them. My original Florida Heat Pump unit was installed in 1999 by the same company. It was a single stage, and they used an irrigation solenoid valve on that install as well. I can say that valve had zero issues in the 17 years I had it in service.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, most everything, except the stuff in the big barn at NB, is now crammed into our new garage while waiting for the floors to be finished.

Every time we turn around, it's "Where is that -----?"., and the answer is always "It's in the middle of the garage, and I can't get to it!"

Aside from that, all is going exceedingly well.

We are so blessed with a bro & sis-in-law that are so caring & sharing, and willing to put up with sharing their home while ours is being finished.


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

PAOUTDOORSMAN, My contractor used gate valves to balance with, and yes, I do get noise through the gate valve in the first stage. My unit is in the basement, under the living room. I hear the compressor noise as much as the water flow but neither is particularly objectionable. We'll see what they use to balance the water flow on Dave's unit and keep you posted. As I said in an earlier post the reliability of the Taco Gold Series has been a problem. Hopefully the Sentry valves are better.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Trying for the 3rd time to complete a post! :angry:

We finished moving out of New Boston today, except for the 3910 & splitter, which is on loan to the new owners until their new splitter arrives.

Still a ways to go before we're settled in Hollis, but now we can catch our breath!  

D&L


----------



## paoutdoorsman

That's great news Dave. Things really seemed to move along quickly for you once you had a deal lined up on the old place. Congrats!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

paoutdoorsman said:


> That's great news Dave. Things really seemed to move along quickly for you once you had a deal lined up on the old place. Congrats!


The new owners saw the place, for the 1st time, on or about the 1st of Dec, and we closed on the 30th! All we can say is "It's all The Lord's planning and doing!" There is no other explanation for who bought it, or how rapidly it all came together!
Praise The LORD, Dave


----------



## Vol

What kind of completion date are you looking at now Dave?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Mike,
Hoping the main floor will be done by the end of the month, and the basement by the end of March!  

Time will tell!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Granite counter tops coming tomorrow in spite of the weather! 

Fairpoint Communications connected phone service today!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Counter top delivery/installation delayed because or weather!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Oh my! Over a month since I updated! 
Main floor is finished, except for a few plumbing & electrical odds & ends.
New appliances all in place, and working, except for a couple drains and water lines.

Some furniture moved in. 
Drywall completed and primed in basement.
Propane plumbing completed and working.
Waiting on paint, flooring. doors, trim, plumbing, electrical, etc on lower level.
Gutter install was supposed to happen today, but didn't. Granite front stoop and rear deck on tap. Gotta figure out landing and steps at rear of garage.
Water system and geothermal completed and wait[ng on plumbing completion.
Just about the time everything gets flowing smoothly, "Mother Nature" puts a kink in the works!


----------



## somedevildawg

Looks like outside work will come to a standstill for a few days for you guys, if it was like that down here, everything would come to a standstill.....
What "move in" date are you guys shooting for before you start penalizing yourselves


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Snow won't be a problem, as I can re-arrange that in short order!
The issue will be frozen ground preventing us from putting in footers for deck, steps, etc.
Most everything else is inside work, and can proceed in spite of the weather.

Move in date is "ASAP", but no firm commitment. Our thinking is 1st week in April. 

Again, time will tell!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Drywall install complete.

Downstairs doors and trim being installed today.

Painting downstairs starting tomorrow.

Plumber supposed to show up this week, and , hopefully, the electrician as well.

Linda cooked our first meal in our new kitchen, yesterday. She's PSYCHED! 

We're having internet connection problems. Trying to get phone company DSL, but are on the extreme limit of DSL availability. Phone tech coming tomorrow, and we'll find out if we'll have to switch to "cable". Fortunately, we have conduit in place for that eventuality!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Telephone tech came out and got us squared away, so we are "on line" at the new house. 

Painting going on downstairs. 

Plumbers were here today, and got all the main floor plumbing finished, so we have working bathrooms

, kitchen, yes, even dishwasher and ice maker!  

We had our first meal there tonight   

But, still can't sleep there!


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Telephone tech came out and got us squared away, so we are "on line" at the new house.
> 
> Painting going on downstairs.
> 
> Plumbers were here today, and got all the main floor plumbing finished, so we have working bathrooms
> 
> , kitchen, yes, even dishwasher and ice maker!
> 
> We had our first meal there tonight
> 
> But, still can't sleep there!


Why can't you sleep there yet Dave?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Town of Hollis will not issue a certificate of occupancy until all is complete and passes final inspection!

Tried to get CoO for main floor before lower level was finished, but Bldg Dept said its all one permit, so its all got to be finished!

Long story short, we can move stuff in, we just can't live there!


----------



## Vol

Certificate of occupancy huh.....hmmmm. I am glad we don't have that to deal with that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

1st coat of paint on downstairs, Laminate laid in living room, kitchen & hall downstairs. Carpenter coming tomorrow to work on trim. 

Tile work & downstairs bath floor the 1st of the week! 

We're getting closer!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Geo Thermal is up and running!  73º in living room!  Happy wife, happy life!  ^_^

Maybe one more week to be able to occupy!  :huh:


----------



## Vol

Well that's great Dave for you and Linda.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

We can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  We just Pray that it's not a train coming!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

We're in!  :wub:

We received our Certificate of Occupancy on Thursday, and have had company, as well as spending considerable time on search missions for everything from apparel to zinnias!   We've had a few glitches along the way, the last couple of days, but nothing insurmountable!

We're praying this will be our last move until we cross over Jordan!

Praise The Lord, D&L


----------



## RockyHill

So very glad for you! Hope your lives will be both blessed and blessing to others through your new home.

Apparel to zinnias should just about take care of everything 

Shelia


----------



## Vol

A wonderful time of the year to be moving into a brand new home. The Good Lord's blessings upon you both Dave and Linda.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Thumbtack

Congrats Dave and Linda on your new home!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Congrats Shetland! Exciting. How is that Bosch working out? Do you have much flow noise through the dole valves or solenoid valves when your unit is running in stage 1? I'd still be interested in reducing the flow noise on my setup.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Bosch is doing great! Don't hear much of anything except the blower when in stage 2.

In retrospect, we should have done 2 zones. Having a hard time getting a balance between up and downstairs, with only 1 thermostat upstairs!


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I heard an old plumber say that's what they made books for, lay them on floor registers to control the air flow to certain rooms.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

That/s pretty much what we're working on, except we have registers with dampers in them, so we don't have to use books!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

In addition to having dampers at the registers, check where each line feeds off the trunk. My installation has dampers there as well and they reduce the airflow without the noise often created when damping at the register.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

No dampers in ducts!

Also, all ductwork is enclosed in finished ceiling! :huh:


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Ah, gotcha. Yeah they wouldn't be too useful behind a finished ceiling


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, its been a while!  We're getting settled in! 

Crew here building our rear deck today, but railings won't be in until next week! 

Gonna be a busy summer, what, with land escaping, as well as haying! 

Did get a couple flower beds put in, at front of house, for Linda, so she could transplant her Yellow Lady Slippers, and other odds & ends. 

Been "putting up" with her for 57 years, as of yesterday! :wub: :wub:


----------



## RockyHill

Congratulations on the anniversary! So good to hear of long lasting marriages!

Shelia


----------



## Vol

Yellow lady slippers are beautiful. I used to have some in my wildflower bed but they played out over the years. Does Linda have any pink ones?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Mike, She doesn't have any pink ones in her gardens, but they are fairly common, in the wild, around here.

The yellow ones were raised by her grandmother, and have been "in the family" since before Linda was born!


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

Mike,

I now know the valves used for the latest geo therm installations are made by "BELIMO". I lost the compressor on one of my units a couple of weeks ago. Compressor had a 10 year warrantee, and was only 7 years old. Didn't have to buy the compressor or the drier, but did have to pay for labor, Freon, cleaning kit plus shop supplies. $1600 +/-. Anyway, part of my problem also turned out to be the water supply valve. Contractor said that due to the high failure rate on the taco valves they swapped to the 1" Belimo unit. They haven't had one fail yet. As for your noise during the first stage, they said it's a product of the high pressure in the water line going through the small orifice to supply the unit. When your second stage comes in the pressure drop across the valve is reduced due to the added water flow with both valves open, thus the noise goes away. That explains it, but not shore how you quite it down.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

So do you now have a pair of the Belimo valves? Do you have much noise when on stage 1?


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

No, only have a single valve. I have a Climate Master 4 ton unit, 2 stage, however when they did the piping they used a single water valve so I have the same volume of water whether in 1st or 2nd stage. I don't have significant water noise in either stage. Probably a waste of pump capacity when I'm in first stage but no noise problem.


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

Maybe you should try energizing both your water valves while you're in first stage. You'll flow more water than you need for stage 1 but if it silences the noise maybe the little bit of extra energy to run the water pump is worth it.


----------



## mlappin

Sheepdogs Brother said:


> . Contractor said that due to the high failure rate on the taco valves they swapped to the 1" Belimo unit. They haven't had one fail yet.


Yep, Taco is crap.

They do however offer a few things that you can't get elsewhere. I have one of their ΔT pumps on my boiler, does what its supposed to, if any other manufacturer offered the same thing I'd swap it out.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Getting to be about that time!
'84 3910 with 8' plow & 7' grader blade
'82 5610 with 9' plow & 8' grader blade


----------



## Vol

Hmmm....I think I will stick with mostly green with some brown interspersed. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, I got the 3910 ready for some "poor man's concrete"!
Pictures taken 5 years ago, almost to the day!
Looks the same now as 5 years ago, except for a larger loader bucket!

Edit: Larger snow bucket on 3910


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

5610 looks the same as the picture in my Nov post, except it is "chained up" with double ring chains, and no cab this winter!
Still need to put the ice chains on the 5610-2
3910 & 5610-2 with ice chains, ready to process wood for OWB
Thankfully, that's history!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, I finally got some pictures taken!

#1, front of home as we come in the driveway

#2, looking over to "Sheepdog's Brother's"

#3, looking back from "Sheepdog's Brother's"

#4, back of our home

#5, Linda's "stable"

Will post more later!

Happy New Year to All, Dave & Linda


----------



## somedevildawg

Man that looks beautiful, but cold.....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Dawg, did you say snow blower?
That will go on the back of the 5610-2 --- if needed!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Storage for machinery, hay, and "collectables"!


----------



## Vol

Is that a Brillion seeder in pic#1 and in pic #2 is that a old Ford car or truck stashed in the end?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Dawg, did you say snow blower?
> That will go on the back of the 5610-2 --- if needed!


Mine ain't quite that large.....but just in case you wuz wondering, to this ole southern fella, it looks as though you could be safe in gettin her hooked up! Ain't no sense in lettin grass grow under your feet with regards to preparedness.....from the pic, it looks like life, as I know it, would come to an abrupt halt...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Vol said:


> Is that a Brillion seeder in pic#1 and in pic #2 is that a old Ford car or truck stashed in the end?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ayup, it's a Brillion "landscape seeder, with a single seed box, unlike a "sure stand", with the double boxes. It has a brush agitator , and the brushes have disintegrated, so it only gets used as a culti-packer.

The Ford is 1 of 2 '31 AA trucks of Sheepdog's Brother's.

The finish mower is a LandPride 3590AT, a good match for the 3910.


----------



## Vol

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> It has a brush agitator , and the brushes have disintegrated, so it only gets used as a culti-packer.


I believe you could get a brush or a blade for it still, if you so desired. The new style blades are really good about seed leakage when stopped.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

The old brush carriers are frozen to the shaft, and I just haven't screwed up my gumption to tackle the dis-assembly process yet!  :huh:


----------

